# E17 简易安装中文版 howto

## ts

现在 E17 已经比较稳定了，而且支持中文，包括中文菜单和输入。界面非常漂亮，速度也很不错，发此帖希望和大家共享，并方便那些有兴趣安装，但有些为难的朋友。这里给出安装和美化 E17 用的脚本(我尽可能更新这些脚本，由于网站和软件都在不断更新，而你碰巧遇到错误，请发贴告知。)：

070130 更新信息：E17 的 9999 ebuilds 已经从 portage 中移出，如果你想升级或安装需安装和设置 layman

```
 ＃ emerge layman
```

然后添加 enlightenment overlay:

```
# layman -a enlightenment
```

在这之后，你就可以继续正常升级或安装 E17 了。

（一）安装和更新用的脚本

你可以每月运行一次，因为 E17 还在紧张的开发中。注意，只更新单个包很可能会出错。

参考http://get-e.org/E17_User_Guide/Chinese/_pages/2.1.html

```

#!/bin/bash

#

# /usr/bin/k4e17 writen by ts

#

source /sbin/functions.sh

#==================================

# check UID and keywords info

#==================================

[ "$UID" -ne "0" ] && eerror "Must be root to run this script." && exit

# remove old cvs pkg, make sure of using latest pkg

rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/*         

[[ $(grep "978645BcDPoQ" /etc/portage/package.keywords) ]] ||  \

echo "# 978645BcDPoQ # For reusing script, don't delete this marker

dev-libs/efreet **

x11-wm/e **

x11-libs/evas **

x11-libs/ecore **

media-libs/edje **

dev-libs/eet **

dev-db/edb **

dev-libs/embryo **

media-libs/imlib2 **

media-libs/epeg **

media-libs/epsilon **

x11-libs/ewl **

x11-libs/esmart **

x11-misc/entrance **

app-misc/evidence **

dev-util/e_utils **

dev-libs/engrave **

app-misc/examine **

media-libs/emotion **

media-gfx/elicit **

media-gfx/entice **

media-libs/imlib2_loaders **

x11-libs/etk **

x11-misc/engage **

dev-libs/exml **

x11-plugins/e_modules **

x11-plugins/e_modules-alarm **

x11-plugins/e_modules-bling **

x11-plugins/e_modules-calendar **

x11-plugins/e_modules-cpu **

x11-plugins/e_modules-deskshow **

x11-plugins/e_modules-emu **

x11-plugins/e_modules-engage **

x11-plugins/e_modules-flame **

x11-plugins/e_modules-language **

x11-plugins/e_modules-mail **

x11-plugins/e_modules-mem **

x11-plugins/e_modules-mixer **

x11-plugins/e_modules-moon **

x11-plugins/e_modules-net **

x11-plugins/e_modules-photo **

x11-plugins/e_modules-rain **

x11-plugins/e_modules-screenshot **

x11-plugins/e_modules-slideshow **

x11-plugins/e_modules-snow **

x11-plugins/e_modules-taskbar **

x11-plugins/e_modules-tclock **

x11-plugins/e_modules-uptime **

x11-plugins/e_modules-weather **

x11-plugins/e_modules-winselector **

x11-plugins/e_modules-wlan **

media-video/elation **

media-video/envision **

sci-calculators/equate **

mail-client/embrace **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

#============================= 

# emerge pkg for e17 in order 

#============================= 

# 5/3/2006 Thanks john_yao's revision for this part

# 5/6/2006 revise

[ -f /tmp/e17failedpkgs ] && rm /tmp/e17failedpkgs

e17pkgs="dev-libs/eet evas ecore efreet embryo edje dev-db/edb imlib2 epeg\

                    media-libs/epsilon esmart emotion engrave ewl imlib2_loaders\

                    x11-wm/e e_utils elicit entice elation envision examine exml\

                    eclair equate embrace e_modules etk engage entrance evidence"

emerge -pDv $e17pkgs && einfo "e17 will be emerged in 3 seconds." && sleep 3

for i in $(echo $e17pkgs)

      do

           trap 'exit ' 2  #exit script for Ctrl+c

           emerge -Dv $i 2>/dev/null || \

           echo $i >> /tmp/e17failedpkgs

done

[ -f /tmp/e17failedpkgs ] && chmod 666 /tmp/e17failedpkgs

# print fail info

[ -f /tmp/e17failedpkgs ] && einfo "emerge e17 failed packages:" && echo && cat /tmp/e17failedpkgs 

[ ! -e /tmp/e17failedpkgs ] && einfo "emerging e17 is successful."

echo

```

把脚本存为  /usr/bin/k4e17 ，或任何你喜欢的名字。

```
 chmod +x /usr/bin/k4e17 
```

用上面命令让文件可执行，然后运行即可（别忘了需要是 root）。

有关讨论请参考：https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-315249-highlight-emerge+e17.html

（二）设 entrance 为默认的登录管理器 

如果安装成功后，第一件是你要做的是把 entrance 设为默认的登录管理器 （很漂亮的 :Razz:  ）。

你可以参考 http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_emerge_e17

这里简要说明一下：

```
nano /etc/conf.d/xdm
```

 *Quote:*   

> # What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]
> 
> DISPLAYMANAGER="entrance"
> 
> 

 

重新启动 xdm 后，你应该能看到效果。

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

（三）美化你的 E17  

当你进入 e17 界面后，你已经就有一个惊喜了，但 e17 能做得更好。

首先，你如果想使用中文菜单，请运行

```
 enlightenment_remote -lang-set zh_CN.UTF-8 
```

 即可见中文菜单和环境.

你如果觉得字体大小，想要 14 号字体，请运行

```
$ enlightenment_remote -font-default-set default Vera 14 

$ enlightenment_remote -font-default-set title_bar Vera 14

$ enlightenment_remote -font-apply
```

用命令

```
 enlightenment_remote -font-default-list 
```

确认。

此外，如果你是初次使用或不熟悉 e17，你可以用下面美化用的脚本。

美化用的脚本（在 e17 界面里用，当前登录用户）:

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# /usr/bin/k4bte17 writen by ts

#

source /sbin/functions.sh

case "$1" in

    "-h" | "--help" | "h" | "-?" )

        echo ""

        einfo k4bte17 is a script for user

        einfo to make use of E17 beauty.

        echo "" &&

                  exit;;

esac

cd ~/.e/e/themes

if [ -z "$1" ] || [[ "$1" == "1" ]]; then

        [ -e gentoo.edj ] ||  \

               wget http://www3.get-e.org/Backgrounds/Animated/_files/gentoo.edj

        enlightenment_remote -default-bg-set ~/.e/e/themes/gentoo.edj && exit

else

   case "$1" in

     "2")

        [ -e e17_bg_layered_sky.edj ] ||  \

               wget http://www3.get-e.org/Backgrounds/Animated/_files/e17_bg_layered_sky.edj

        enlightenment_remote -default-bg-set ~/.e/e/themes/e17_bg_layered_sky.edj && exit;;

     "3")

        [ -e BlackE.edj ] ||  \

               wget http://www3.get-e.org/Backgrounds/Static/_files/BlackE.edj

        enlightenment_remote -default-bg-set ~/.e/e/themes/BlackE.edj && exit;;

     *) einfo "Script only have 3 options, default is 1." && exit;;

  esac 

fi

```

保存文件，并让文件可执行（需要是 root）:

```
 chmod +x /usr/bin/k4bte17 
```

用当前登录用户运行 k4bte17，加上参数 1、2 或 3， 即可见不同效果。

更多信息请见http://get-e.org/E17_User_Guide/Chinese/index.html

祝你好运。

 最近更新 5/20/2007 

5/20/2007 add "x11-libs/etk **" to package.keywords for engage, 

               revise k4bte17, change enlightenment overlay and xdm configuration

4/28/2007 change all "-*" to "**" for package.keywords

4/1/2007 add dev-libs/efreet ** for package.keywords

5/3/2006 Thanks john_yao's revision for k4e17

5/6/2006 revise k4e17

5/8/2006 revise k4bte17

5/19/2006 add dev-libs/exml -*

7/19/2006 remove erss and etox

1/30/2007 add layman info, and e_modules splited ebuilds to /etc/portage/package.keywordsLast edited by ts on Mon May 21, 2007 12:00 am; edited 53 times in total

----------

## EricHsu

coOL~

搞得我心痒痒想恨不得把公司这台叉屁干掉换兔兔装 E17  :Laughing: 

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> coOL~
> 
> 搞得我心痒痒想恨不得把公司这台叉屁干掉换兔兔装 E17 

 

你很早就关注 e17 呢，难道现在还没玩？

----------

## cls-jz

多谢ts兄，e17确实是不错的哦！呵呵！我觉得它的动态桌面让人感到一阵新鲜！ :Smile: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *ts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 你很早就关注 e17 呢，难道现在还没玩？

 

我天天在公司用叉屁上 http://www.rasterman.com 关注 e17  :Evil or Very Mad: 

家里的电脑没联网... 眼红嘴馋也没用  :Sad: 

----------

## vliqi

试一试

----------

## ts

 *cls-jz wrote:*   

> 多谢ts兄，e17确实是不错的哦！呵呵！我觉得它的动态桌面让人感到一阵新鲜！
> 
>     

 

 :Very Happy:  hehe, you are more than welcome. Enjoy!

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 我天天在公司用叉屁上 http://www.rasterman.com 关注 e17 
> 
> 家里的电脑没联网... 眼红嘴馋也没用 
> ...

 

faint, 你是斑竹，而且玩　gentoo　，赶紧装宽带啊，要不就少了很多乐趣呢。

----------

## EricHsu

 *ts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> faint, 你是斑竹，而且玩　gentoo　，赶紧装宽带啊，要不就少了很多乐趣呢。

 

刚工作, 还欠着一屁股债, 深圳的宽带好贵啊!!!! 200 元/月!!! (下行 2M, 上行 512K...)

盘算着把电脑拉公司里来, hoho

BTW, 我又犯错误了, 刚才不小心把 "引用" 点成 "编辑" (俩摁钮靠太近了...), 然后成了编辑你的帖子... 赶紧恢复之...

----------

## vliqi

我装evas的时候USE="sse"不能通过，使用了USE="－sse",不知道有多大影响，你们碰到这个问题了吗 ？

我在使用那个“雾气腾腾”的动态页面做背景的时候很慢

pentium4 3.0G

2G内存

GeForce6200显卡

----------

## ts

 *vliqi wrote:*   

> 我装evas的时候USE="sse"不能通过，使用了USE="－sse",不知道有多大影响，你们碰到这个问题了吗 ？
> 
> 我在使用那个“雾气腾腾”的动态页面做背景的时候很慢
> 
> pentium4 3.0G
> ...

 

好机器啊！

我没用 SSE，因为我的 cpu 是 AMD 64 bit 的。那个背景只是用来做演示的，没多少实用意义。运行那个背景，需要占用我 cpu 80-88% 的资源。

----------

## EricHsu

 *vliqi wrote:*   

> 我在使用那个“雾气腾腾”的动态页面做背景的时候很慢
> 
> 

 

来自 http://www.get-e.org 上的一段  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Layered sky
> 
> An animated sky background. This is a heavy technology showcase and thus likely takes too many CPU cycles to be used for other than testing purposes. Design by raster.
> ...

 

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 来自 http://www.get-e.org 上的一段 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

cool，如数家珍。呵呵，这个 E17 也不知道什么时候正式发布啊，有时更新会遇上很不稳定的时候， :Razz: 

----------

## ttian

你们的e17是什么样的？我按照上面的说的来装，装好后进去只有两个窗口，像刚装好xorg-x11后startx进去看到的窗口一样？！！

怎么回事？

----------

## ts

 *ttian wrote:*   

> 你们的e17是什么样的？我按照上面的说的来装，装好后进去只有两个窗口，像刚装好xorg-x11后startx进去看到的窗口一样？！！
> 
> 怎么回事？

 

ok, 想必你已经成功安装 e17 ，并且已把 entrance 设为登录管理器了。

你的问题是没选择 e17 窗口管理，进入了默认方式。当输入玩用户名和密码后，在按回车键之前，请按左下角一点点的 default 按钮选择 e17，然后回车，你应该就能看到 e17 是什么样了。

----------

## ttian

还是不行啊，死活进不去！编译又没出错，

我看了好几遍ts说的方法，还有how-to，步骤没错，要改的也改好了，就是进不去，输入用户名和密码回车后，显视黑屏，中间有个X（鼠标），然后闪几下就又到回登陆界面（entrance),但登陆Gnome又行

----------

## ttian

终于行了，给/etc/X11/Sessions/e17加上可执行属性就行了，ts跟HOW-TO那都好像没提到这个

----------

## ts

 *ttian wrote:*   

> 终于行了，给/etc/X11/Sessions/e17加上可执行属性就行了，ts跟HOW-TO那都好像没提到这个

 

sorry for the confusing info, thanks for your point, I revised the post according to your experience.

----------

## EricHsu

 *ts wrote:*   

> 呵呵，这个 E17 也不知道什么时候正式发布啊，有时更新会遇上很不稳定的时候，

 

E 的开发人员好像是这么说的: It's done when it's done...

----------

## cls-jz

是啊，偶尔发现鼠标在E17下乱飞！呵呵！

不过还是深深喜欢它的！

----------

## EricHsu

Rasterman 的网站上有更新啦! 他写了一个窗口管理器的性能测试工具雏形, 然后比较了 E17 和诸多其他管理器的性能差异  :Smile: 

----------

## ts

 *cls-jz wrote:*   

> 是啊，偶尔发现鼠标在E17下乱飞！呵呵！
> 
> 不过还是深深喜欢它的！

 

呵呵，选择 gentoo 不就是为了干这些的吗。你够 fancy，我还没来得及搞定 gcc 4.0.0 呢。

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> Rasterman 的网站上有更新啦! 他写了一个窗口管理器的性能测试工具雏形, 然后比较了 E17 和诸多其他管理器的性能差异 

 

酷，这个周末有活干了，我要更新一下 E17 看看。呵呵

----------

## ts

现在版本跳了一小大步，目前版本是 0.16.99.010

如果你想升级，现在是比较理想的时候，稳定性更好些。 :Very Happy: 

----------

## EricHsu

我们 CTO 前些时候整了台 amd64 的机器, 不久前他不声不响就把 e17 装上了, 着实让俺羡慕了一把, hehe...

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 我们 CTO 前些时候整了台 amd64 的机器, 不久前他不声不响就把 e17 装上了, 着实让俺羡慕了一把, hehe...

 

faint，他玩了，你不就可以装了吗？

我最近在试 looking glass ， :Mad:  还暂时没法让它在 amd64 系统里运行起来。

----------

## EricHsu

 *ts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> faint，他玩了，你不就可以装了吗？
> 
> 我最近在试 looking glass ， 还暂时没法让它在 amd64 系统里运行起来。

 

呃... 家里那电脑没网络啊... 今天有线电视刚换了带网络口的插座, 考虑是否开通中....

FC4 出来了, CTO 正在 down, 我打算等他 down 完刻盘, 我就装这机器上试试!

FC4 让我最手痒的一点是: 它所有的软件包都是用 gcc 4.0 build 的! 好想赶紧踹踹~~

----------

## punkid

E17是挺PL的，而且也很简洁。不过资源消耗量怎么样，和fluxbox比哪个更小？

等我刻了gentoo的安装盘，装了gentoo就去试试E17。 :Laughing: 

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 呃... 家里那电脑没网络啊... 今天有线电视刚换了带网络口的插座, 考虑是否开通中....
> 
> FC4 出来了, CTO 正在 down, 我打算等他 down 完刻盘, 我就装这机器上试试!
> 
> FC4 让我最手痒的一点是: 它所有的软件包都是用 gcc 4.0 build 的! 好想赶紧踹踹~~

 

 :Laughing:  我说的是你也可以在实验室玩啊，不是个 gentoo 有关的公司吗。

FC4，mitbbs 上有人说了好多 bug，不稳定。 :Very Happy: 

----------

## ts

 *punkid wrote:*   

> E17是挺PL的，而且也很简洁。不过资源消耗量怎么样，和fluxbox比哪个更小？
> 
> 等我刻了gentoo的安装盘，装了gentoo就去试试E17。

 

你可以看看 Rasterman 的网站，斑竹前面的帖子提到的链接

http://www.rasterman.com/。

资源消耗很少，如果你不用那个演示用的桌面背景（e17_bg_layered_sky.edj）的话。 :Razz: 

----------

## ppip

非常麻烦，非常麻烦……

添加一个图标也要搞上很多很多个步骤啊，天。

黄金色的主题乍一看很漂亮，看多了就头痛……

----------

## millermiller

速度不错，也很漂亮。严重中毒中……

----------

## punkid

编译gtk+-1.2.10-r11出问题了。大家看看怎么回事？

```
make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-1.2.10-r11/work/gtk+-1.2.10'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-1.2.10-r11/work/gtk+-1.2.10/p o'

PATH=../src:$PATH /usr/bin/xgettext --default-domain=gtk+ --directory=.. \

  --add-comments --keyword=_ --keyword=N_ \

  --files-from=./POTFILES.in \

&& test ! -f gtk+.po \

   || ( rm -f ./gtk+.pot \

        && mv gtk+.po ./gtk+.pot )

make[2]: *** 没有规则可以创建“all-yes”需要的目标“zh_CN.gmo”。 停止。

make[2]: *** 正在等待未完成的任务....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-1.2.10-r11/work/gtk+-1.2.10/po '

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-1.2.10-r11/work/gtk+-1.2.10'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] 错误 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 54, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## bookstack

有什么办法把e17和kde整合在一起吗？

e17的速度比kwin快太多了。但是eapps大部分还都很粗糙。

----------

## ts

 *punkid wrote:*   

> 编译gtk+-1.2.10-r11出问题了。大家看看怎么回事？
> 
> make[2]: *** 没有规则可以创建“all-yes”需要的目标“zh_CN.gmo”。 停止。
> 
> make[2]: *** 正在等待未完成的任务....
> ...

 

gtk+-1.2.10-r11 不支持 zh_CN。所以你需要把 /etc/make.conf 文件中的　zh_CN　项 用 "#" 屏蔽掉，安装好后，可再恢复。

----------

## ts

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> 有什么办法把e17和kde整合在一起吗？
> 
> e17的速度比kwin快太多了。但是eapps大部分还都很粗糙。

 

目前 E17 还在开发中，很多功能还不具备。在 kde 里面，你可以用 engage 先玩玩。

----------

## punkid

安装一个小小的e17居然要装这么久，依赖关系太多了，连kde-libs都要装，实在受不了啊！

我需要一个小巧更重要是安装同样快捷的wm，e17实在太耗时间了。

----------

## bookstack

e17怎么会依赖kde ?

小而强大，绝对是fvwm.

----------

## punkid

看了很久的fvwm文档了，依然摸不着头脑啊！

目前正在fluxbox+rox-session下，效果不错，而且资源消耗小。

----------

## EricHsu

姗姗来迟 - 装上 E17 啦~

舒服得周围的 windoze 用户朋友们直流口水 (病句吧?)  :Wink: 

不过有点点不爽, 10 号字的中文在我公司的 17 寸液晶屏下很模糊 (在我自己的普通显示器上则很好), 能通过配置文件改么? 不必修改 theme 本身吧? 有经验的请指教~~

----------

## druggo

公司封了端口，无法联上CVS服务器，谁给个办法阿？

FTP可以用。

HELP ！

----------

## punkid

在舆论的强大压力下，我最终也放弃了fluxbox，投入到e17中来。 :Wink: 

有几个问题请教：

1.e17可不可以和rox-session一起运行啊，我希望通过rox-session来控制gtk程序的theme和font。

2.e17的菜单能不能打上点透明效果

3.程序最小化后在屏幕上消失，我记得上次看截图，好像可以最小化为图标模式，怎么弄的

----------

## s0f

我发现安装脚本可能有问题，我使用安装脚本安装到epsilon 编译出错挂掉。去官方查看了一下，说是要按照顺序安装，我一个一个手工emerge 竟然过去了，回头看脚本的 embryo  排在了epsilon的后面。具体是不是这个引起的我不敢下定论。希望给遇到问题的人一条思路而已。

----------

## punkid

我用安装脚本emerge了4个小时都没完，自己按照官网上说的一个个手动emerge，一下子就搞定了。

----------

## ts

 *s0f wrote:*   

> 我发现安装脚本可能有问题，我使用安装脚本安装到epsilon 编译出错挂掉。去官方查看了一下，说是要按照顺序安装，我一个一个手工emerge 竟然过去了，回头看脚本的 embryo  排在了epsilon的后面。具体是不是这个引起的我不敢下定论。希望给遇到问题的人一条思路而已。

 

Thanks s0f and punkid. I already revised the scripts,  and really sorry for any inconvenience. 

I'm too busy recently, so please moderators help me to update the infomation if anyone find something wrong. //bow

by the way, if anyone updated your e17 from 0.16.99.010 and you had trouble to see applications, please backup your 

~/.e fold, then delete it. This will resolve your problem.

```
rm -rf ~/.e
```

Good luck!

----------

## gentlesoldier

我的网络需要代理才出去，查了CVS的帮助没有看到有关proxy的设置，我是不是有没有机会尝鲜啦？

----------

## Freesnake

脚本有问题了，叫edb的现在有两个，运行后让我要指明是哪个。Last edited by Freesnake on Sun Sep 11, 2005 4:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ts

Freesnake，谢谢。

脚本都已经做了修改。此外，对升级用户而言，entrance 升级后不再需要手动修改设置，用 etc-update 更新覆盖原文件即可。另外，增加了对中文设置，以及字体大小（建议使用默认值）修改的说明。

e17 可以用 gcc-4.0.1 顺利编译，如果你要系统支持 utf8，gcc 版本一定要 3.3 以上。

----------

## Freesnake

这帖已经有多久没更新了？

----------

## ts

有些时间了，但内容还有效。

现在不建议升级，中文支持有问题。

 *Freesnake wrote:*   

> 这帖已经有多久没更新了？

 

----------

## john_yao

CVS有时会连不上去，所以按照这个脚本运行时会发生这样的情况：已经编译好了一部分，但是后面的一个源代码CVS失败会导致整个脚本终结，重新运行脚本又要从头开始下载编译。

所以我建议修改这个脚本的后半部分，代码如下：

```

#=============================

# emerge pkg for e17 in order

#=============================

for i in  dev-libs/eet evas ecore embryo edje dev-db/edb imlib2 epeg \

media-libs/epsilon esmart emotion engrave ewl etox imlib2_loaders x11-wm/e  e_utils \

entrance engage elicit entice elation envision examine \

equate erss embrace e_modules 

   do

   TestEmerged=1

   while [[ $TestEmerged != 0 ]]

      do

      emerge -Dv $i

      TestEmerged=$?

   done

done

```

这样修改后就可以放心地让脚本自己运行了，一旦发生下载问题，脚本将在失败处继续下去，直到完全编译成功为止。

----------

## ts

谢谢，我根据你的建议进行了修改。等我有些时间时，会就这部分再做些修改。

 *john_yao wrote:*   

> CVS有时会连不上去，所以按照这个脚本运行时会发生这样的情况：已经编译好了一部分，但是后面的一个源代码CVS失败会导致整个脚本终结，重新运行脚本又要从头开始下载编译。所以我建议修改这个脚本的后半部分，这样修改后就可以放心地让脚本自己运行了，一旦发生下载问题，脚本将在失败处继续下去，直到完全编译成功为止。

 

----------

## ts

 *john_yao wrote:*   

> CVS有时会连不上去，所以按照这个脚本运行时会发生这样的情况：已经编译好了一部分，但是后面的一个源代码CVS失败会导致整个脚本终结，重新运行脚本又要从头开始下载编译。所以我建议修改这个脚本的后半部分...
> 
> 这样修改后就可以放心地让脚本自己运行了，一旦发生下载问题，脚本将在失败处继续下去，直到完全编译成功为止。

 

john_yao，我重新修改了这一部分，应该解决你说的问题了。修改后的这部分另外会给出编译失败的软件包列表，此外会捕捉 Ctrl+c 信号退出整个脚本。以下是修改的代码部分：

```

#=============================

# emerge pkg for e17 in order

#=============================

[ -f /tmp/e17failedpkgs ] && rm /tmp/e17failedpkgs

e17pkgs="dev-libs/eet evas ecore embryo edje dev-db/edb imlib2 epeg\

                    media-libs/epsilon esmart emotion engrave ewl etox imlib2_loaders\

                    x11-wm/e e_utils elicit entice elation envision examine\

                    eclair equate erss embrace e_modules engage entrance evidence"

emerge -pDv $e17pkgs && einfo "e17 will be emerged after 3 seconds." && sleep 3

for i in $(echo $e17pkgs)

      do

           trap 'exit ' 2  #exit script for Ctrl+c

           emerge -Dv $i 2>/dev/null || \

           echo $i >> /tmp/e17failedpkgs

done

[ -f /tmp/e17failedpkgs ] && chmod 666 /tmp/e17failedpkgs

# print fail info

[ -f /tmp/e17failedpkgs ] && einfo "emerge e17 failed packages:" && \

    echo && cat /tmp/e17failedpkgs || \

    einfo "emerging e17 is successful."

echo 

```

----------

## john_yao

 *ts wrote:*   

> john_yao，我重新修改了这一部分，应该解决你说的问题了。修改后的这部分另外会给出编译失败的软件包列表，此外会捕捉 Ctrl+c 信号退出整个脚本。

 

ts太客气了，我其实才开始学用Gentoo不久，另外本人也不是学电脑的，只是用的时候有兴趣，看了几页Shell的资料。您的脚本正好可以让我学习用  :Very Happy:  。

你这个脚本很实用，以前装E17时都没有装全，这次倒是领教了全套的E17，很PP。

有个问题想请教：用E17时发现中文编码是zh_CN的，这个值默认是GB2312，而我以前的文档是UTF-8的。如果想将系统的编码统一到UTF-8该怎么做？

谢谢！

----------

## ts

 *john_yao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ts太客气了，我其实才开始学用Gentoo不久，另外本人也不是学电脑的，只是用的时候有兴趣，看了几页Shell的资料。您的脚本正好可以让我学习用  。
> 
> 你这个脚本很实用，以前装E17时都没有装全，这次倒是领教了全套的E17，很PP。

 

我也不是科班出生，只是爱好而已。很开心知道这脚本对你能有所帮助，  :Very Happy: 

 *john_yao wrote:*   

> 有个问题想请教：用E17时发现中文编码是zh_CN的，这个值默认是GB2312，而我以前的文档是UTF-8的。如果想将系统的编码统一到UTF-8该怎么做？
> 
> 谢谢！

 

这个问题我也不是很清楚。以前版本默认就是 UTF-8 的， 我也是最近升级才发现中文编码方式的变化。

----------

## ricky.huang

 *ts wrote:*   

> 现在 E17 已经比较稳定了，而且支持中文，包括中文菜单和输入。界面非常漂亮，速度也很不错，发此帖希望和大家共享，并方便那些有兴趣安装，但有些为难的朋友。这里给出安装和美化 E17 用的脚本(我尽可能更新这些脚本，由于网站和软件都在不断更新，而你碰巧遇到错误，请发贴告知。)：
> 
> 070130 更新信息：E17 的 9999 ebuilds 已经从 portage 中移出，如果你想升级或安装需安装和设置 layman
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,我安装你的给的方式在gentoo上安装e17，在执行脚本完成后，系统好像没有安装enlightenment成功在/etc/init.d/ 下也没有任何xdm文件，请问该怎么办？

----------

